# Female squat help!!



## tamara

I'm still new to training so still using the smith machine to do my squats but I wanna know what method is going to get the best results. Do I lift heavy as I can possibly manage and do lower sets and reps orrrrr do I stick with a weight that's comfortable but do like 4x10? I've got two guys in the gym giving me conflicting opinions.

I want a tidy bum like.


----------



## tony10

why not do both?

have a weight where you can do 8-10 week 1

then lower the weight and do 18-20 week 2


----------



## MRSTRONG

Wide stance power squats will build a tidy bum like .

I would go low rep sets moderately heavy , however as your new I woukd suggest learning how to squat and squat 3 times a week to drill correct form into you then progress from there .


----------



## BigTrev

ewen said:


> Wide stance power squats will build a tidy bum like .
> 
> I would go low rep sets moderately heavy , however as your new I woukd suggest learning how to squat and squat 3 times a week to drill correct form into you then progress from there .


X2

If you still cant get it right i can spot for you anytime:laugh:


----------



## golfgttdi

If second the opinion of two leg workouts a week one moderately heavy day, 3 sets of 10.

Then next day lighter weight and sets of 16-20.

I also recommend ditching the smitch machine completely for squats.

There's no give what so ever,

It forces you to follow its direction of movement completely. A free weight squat lets you move at your own angles levels etc.

Just my opinion.


----------



## aj90

dont bloody squat in the smith!


----------



## ClarkyBoy

ewen said:


> Wide stance power squats will build a tidy bum like .
> 
> I would go low rep sets moderately heavy , however as your new I woukd suggest learning how to squat and squat 3 times a week to drill correct form into you then progress from there .


x3


----------



## tamara

I know I should do free squats but the racks are over where the big guys hang round. The smith machine is closer to the cardio room!


----------



## [email protected]

beefdinner said:


> I know I should do free squats but the racks are over where the big guys hang round. The smith machine is closer to the cardio room!


So go and join the big guys. It's one of the perks of going to the gym


----------



## eezy1

nowt wrong with smith squats :rolleye:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

AS5 to GRASS squats for a tidy bum :thumbup1:


----------



## theBEAST2002

olympic squat...the front squat in particular has a host of benefits. i'd suggest cycling your training starting on 12 reps for 4 sets then the week after do 8 reps for 4 sets then weeks after do 6 reps for 4 sets then the next week start again.


----------



## theBEAST2002

also try walking lunges.


----------



## PaulB

beefdinner said:


> I know I should do free squats but the racks are over where the big guys hang round. The smith machine is closer to the cardio room!


Ask one of the lads to show you the ropes.


----------



## Lou Lou

[email protected] said:


> So go and join the big guys. It's one of the perks of going to the gym


I'm with you on this! ;-)


----------



## [email protected]

theBEAST2002 said:


> also try walking lunges.


Yes this ^^ with kettlebells


----------



## [email protected]

Lou Lou said:


> I'm with you on this! ;-)


Haha sadly there are very few in my gym. Mostly OAPs doing their 10 mins on the treadmills :sad:


----------



## Lou Lou

[email protected] said:


> Haha sadly there are very few in my gym. Mostly OAPs doing their 10 mins on the treadmills :sad:


Oh no! How unfortunate for you...there's plenty of eye candy in my gym. Definatly makes training a pleasure lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101

beefdinner said:


> I know I should do free squats but the racks are over where the big guys hang round. The smith machine is closer to the cardio room!


We dont bite...unless you ask 

But most people would be glad to help another gym goer out.


----------



## Gym Bunny

beefdinner said:


> I know I should do free squats but the racks are over where the big guys hang round. The smith machine is closer to the cardio room!


In every gym I've lifted in, serious trainers are more than welcoming. It's the bicep boys that are the ones who tend to perve.


----------



## tamara

My gym is quite good to be fair but go there between 5 and 8 and it's when all the good looking ones are there. I still need to get over being embarrassed that I look like I'm gonna poo myself when I'm working hard!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Lou Lou said:


> Oh no! How unfortunate for you...there's plenty of eye candy in my gym. Definatly makes training a pleasure lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

beefdinner said:


> My gym is quite good to be fair but go there between 5 and 8 and it's when all the good looking ones are there. I still need to get over being embarrassed that I look like I'm gonna poo myself when I'm working hard!


serious trainers dont care if you did actually leave a poo on the gym floor as it shows effort .


----------



## [email protected]

beefdinner said:


> My gym is quite good to be fair but go there between 5 and 8 and it's when all the good looking ones are there. I still need to get over being embarrassed that I look like I'm gonna poo myself when I'm working hard!


Lol I know what you mean but seriously don't worry about what you look like. God I look like I've been dragged through a hedge backwards at the gym and that's before I've even done anything! :lol:


----------



## Guest

I would get off the smith n get on the rack, it was something I put off for too long and since I did it, squats are a massive part of my week now, more so than anything else all because they don't fking murder your shoulders and back on a smith 

If you see ppl curling in the squat rack, just laugh at them and mutter "Curling in the squat rack, haha, how pathetic" they'll soon redden up n shuffle away. The big lads will assist you and help you, they know it takes brass to do it as a woman. Go for it


----------



## [email protected]

BodyBuilding101 said:


> View attachment 119242


Of course you do.

Now be quiet and take off your top there's a good boy


----------



## Gym Bunny

I'd also recommend RDLs


----------



## liftmore

aj90 said:


> dont bloody squat in the smith!


The smith machine can be great for really finishing of the legs after some heavy squats, so although the smith machine may not be the best choice for all your squats, I would not rush to write it off completely!


----------



## liftmore

I love it when you see women doing squats. No, not in a pervy way, lol.

But too many girls, ladies won't go near the squat rack. My wife gets on the squat rack and when she trains her legs boy, it puts me and lots of others at my gym to shame. Hardcore!

I seriously think that some women can train their legs harder than most men. I HATE training legs.


----------



## liftmore

I think videos would be much better!


----------



## DazUKM

Learn good form then go heavy


----------



## Gym Bunny

johnnya said:


> *right *we are going to need photos lots of them , youll also need to rub body oil on so we can judge the definition...... :whistling:





liftmore said:


> I think videos would be much better!


Seriously guys? Grow up and save this for Gen or the MA, she wants serious advice and as she's already stated the guys in the gym intimidate her already this is hardly helpful.

@Katy, are there any rules about boys being silly in the female training info section?


----------



## theBEAST2002

squats, romanian deadlifts, glute nad hamstring raises and walking lunges. that'll give you your perky bum.


----------



## liftmore

Well before you go jumping the gun here...

What is the problem with posting up a video here? Lots of members do it for a form check and to be honest, if the Op wants to get here squats rights then it would probably be the best thing she could do.


----------



## Hera

Gym Bunny said:


> Seriously guys? Grow up and save this for Gen or the MA, she wants serious advice and as she's already stated the guys in the gym intimidate her already this is hardly helpful.
> 
> @Katy, are there any rules about boys being silly in the female training info section?


Yep, an infraction which they've just been given.

Thanks for alerting me. The mod in general are being more stern with these sorts of derogatory posts that serve only discourage female members. And far more of these infractions are being given out.


----------



## liftmore

I wasn't joking. Never heard such rubbish in my life.

Form check - no joke when you do squats wrong and screw up your back trying to go heavy!


----------



## tamara

I know I'm getting stronger because my weekly shopping feels lighter even though I'm buying the same stuff and I can do lazy mans load now instead of having to do two trips to the car to get the rest of the bags out.

In the house I'm doing loads of Russain twists during the adverts and this plank routine where you stay in plank position the whole time but do 10 bicep curls with a 5kg dumbbell each side then when you sort of put your hand behind you whilst holding the weight (dunno technical term sorry!) then hold the weight out to the side of you for another 10 on each arm whilst staying in plank the whole time. That's hard, for me anyway I struggle!


----------



## aj90

make sure the bar has good girth or you may feel sick when gripping it :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

beefdinner said:


> I know I'm getting stronger because my weekly shopping feels lighter even though I'm buying the same stuff and I can do lazy mans load now instead of having to do two trips to the car to get the rest of the bags out.
> 
> In the house I'm doing loads of Russain twists during the adverts and this plank routine where you stay in plank position the whole time but do 10 bicep curls with a 5kg dumbbell each side then when you sort of put your hand behind you whilst holding the weight (dunno technical term sorry!) then hold the weight out to the side of you for another 10 on each arm whilst staying in plank the whole time. That's hard, for me anyway I struggle!


good for core strength .

ideally find someone that is a decent coach in your area and learn the basics rather than learn through trial and error .


----------



## johnnya

:innocent: apology made, ignored now removed,, seriously though if you want to learn to squat start with an empty bar until you get youre form right otherwise you'll f'ck yourself up, yes squats will give you a tight ass but if done wrong they'll also give you f'cked knees, back, neck etc


----------



## tamara

ewen said:


> good for core strength .
> 
> ideally find someone that is a decent coach in your area and learn the basics rather than learn through trial and error .


Planks are hard but I'm doing all that stuff at home. Adverts are phenomenally long these days. I try and hold plank position but put my dumbbells in my rucksack on my back only 16kg in weight but my body shakes!


----------



## MRSTRONG

beefdinner said:


> Planks are hard but I'm doing all that stuff at home. Adverts are phenomenally long these days. I try and hold plank position but put my dumbbells in my rucksack on my back only 16kg in weight but my body shakes!


lol no wonder thats pretty hardcore .


----------



## 25434

I did squats/walking lunges/donkey kicks/good mornings...all of them at any one time. They have helped to lift my butt from where it was.

I would also say that apart from the guys who are a bit naughty on this site....I have put videos up in my journal of squats and stuff and have had nothing but helpful advice and serious discussions from the guys to help me get my form.

There are always one or two who muck about but you can tell them to remove themselves or report them. I've never had to report anyone to be fair to the guys, but I don't encourage bad behaviour in my journal to start with as I take my training seriously. I will speak for the guys who truly are helpful though...I wouldn't be enjoying and seeing results on my training as I do without some of the help I've been given.....


----------



## Madoxx

beefdinner said:


> I want a tidy bum like.


Difinately from south wales eh!


----------



## Poppy3

beefdinner said:


> I know I should do free squats but the racks are over where the big guys hang round. The smith machine is closer to the cardio room!


That is definately not an excuse you can use!! when I first started I could hardly even do bodyweight squats, now I can do 100kg for 3 or 4 reps, so you gotta start somewhere, free weight squats are a must!


----------



## tamara

I know, on Tuesday I will do them in the rack, I can go at 9am so hardly anyone there then.


----------



## tamara

I tried them in the rack but I'm wobbling all over the place. Is it that bad to do squats on the smith? It's so much easier and can do it when I'm on my own. I done 3x10 with 40kg but that's including the bar which they told me was 20kg? Then I stuck another 20kg on but only done 10 and the last two of those I didn't even squat that low. I'm a weaklin. I done loads of triceps dips today, I say loads I think I managed 7 in a row but I can't do chin ups, I wanna be able to crack out the chin ups!


----------



## MattGriff

The smith machine is for hanging your coat on.

If you want to work your **** you need to power squat and you cannot do that on a smith machine.

It doesn't matter what guys are around where, you pay your membership so **** em go and use the squat rack, you will probably get more advice anyway. There is a female lifter in my gym and she gets as much if not more respect than the lads do.

Low bar, chest up tight lower back, feet angled out slightly, push your **** back and your knees out keeping your back tight - BOOM Gluteus to the maximus


----------



## MRSTRONG

even us fatties with beards are nice guys 

we do share the squat racks just not with bicep boys .


----------



## SammyInnit

beefdinner said:


> I tried them in the rack but I'm wobbling all over the place. Is it that bad to do squats on the smith? It's so much easier and can do it when I'm on my own. I done 3x10 with 40kg but that's including the bar which they told me was 20kg? Then I stuck another 20kg on but only done 10 and the last two of those I didn't even squat that low. I'm a weaklin.


I'd just go light until you've got the form correct. It would help to have someone with you if you're going heavier and losing balance, I'm sure one of the guys there would be happy to help  . - With that said, everyone starts somewhere, so you shouldn't have the attitude that you're 'a weaklin'  .



MattGriff said:


> It doesn't matter what guys are around where, you pay your membership so **** em go and use the squat rack, you will probably get more advice anyway.


+1


----------



## tamara

MattGriff said:


> The smith machine is for hanging your coat on.
> 
> If you want to work your **** you need to power squat and you cannot do that on a smith machine.
> 
> It doesn't matter what guys are around where, you pay your membership so **** em go and use the squat rack, you will probably get more advice anyway. There is a female lifter in my gym and she gets as much if not more respect than the lads do.
> 
> Low bar, chest up tight lower back, feet angled out slightly, push your **** back and your knees out keeping your back tight - BOOM Gluteus to the maximus


I'd do it if I was good at it but my form is terrible and even if I do manage to do a set of 10 I can't get the barbell back on. Was gonna stick to the smith till I'm used to it and then do free squats. But, now after reading your response I just wanna go back there tomorrow and not leave until I can do it.


----------



## tamara

I've got an expandable pole in my house for sticking inside a cupboard to make a clothes rail, I was practicing with that in the mirror in preparation for today!


----------



## SammyInnit

beefdinner said:


> I've got an expandable pole in my house for sticking inside a cupboard to make a clothes rail, I was practicing with that in the mirror in preparation for today!


The video that ewen just posted and part 2 that follows are really worth the watch to help get the form right, I've just watched them and they are very helpful.


----------



## MRSTRONG

the so you think you can squat series is only for power squats , if looking to do bodybuilder style or olympic style then do not use the above tekkers .

however to build the area your asking about then follow those videos , use a broom handle or your pole to practice practice practice , try not looking in a mirror but film yourself so you can break it down in detail and analyse the good and bad squats you perform .


----------



## tamara

I will have a go again tomorrow then and I'll see if I can get someone to film me during the week. :thumbup1:


----------



## Hayesy

beefdinner said:


> I'm still new to training so still using the smith machine to do my squats but I wanna know what method is going to get the best results. Do I lift heavy as I can possibly manage and do lower sets and reps orrrrr do I stick with a weight that's comfortable but do like 4x10? I've got two guys in the gym giving me conflicting opinions.
> 
> I want a tidy bum like.


just mix it up have a heavy day with low reps and a light day with high reps....tidy bum will come haha


----------



## MattGriff

beefdinner said:


> I'd do it if I was good at it but my form is terrible and even if I do manage to do a set of 10 I can't get the barbell back on. Was gonna stick to the smith till I'm used to it and then do free squats. But, now after reading your response I just wanna go back there tomorrow and not leave until I can do it.


Lower the stands down, I assume they are adjustable?

The trouble with the smith is that you are robbing yourself of balance, co-ordination and control not to mention a huge amount of muscles that are not being used. Practice on that will not ever help you squat properly.


----------



## tamara

MattGriff said:


> Lower the stands down, I assume they are adjustable?
> 
> The trouble with the smith is that you are robbing yourself of balance, co-ordination and control not to mention a huge amount of muscles that are not being used. Practice on that will not ever help you squat properly.


I'll focus on them tomorrow, I can go in the morning so not too many people there.


----------



## Aftershock

Gym Bunny said:


> In every gym I've lifted in, serious trainers are more than welcoming. It's the bicep boys that are the ones who tend to perve.


Hey even the serious trainers like to "check the girls out" but that only natural I think  As long as Is not done in a sleazy way.


----------

